# Here is a vase, Question.



## Alan Sweet (May 21, 2015)

I am experimenting with them. I would like to make small vases like this (6-8 inches tall) with an insert. A bud vase so some one can actually put water and a flower bud in them. I actually have no problem with the creation of them. My problem is this design tips over when water is in the insert and a bud in the vase.

So without plugging through the bottom, (I don't like) I have been pondering on ways to add weigh to bottom. I would like to keep the vases as trim as possible and not violate vase shell. I was thinking about coring out bottom maybe another 1/2 inch and plug with shot or 3/8" rod.


How have others addressed such an issue?


----------



## Schroedc (May 21, 2015)

You could pour a lead slug into the bottom but I don't know how much weight you'd need to add to make it stable. Another possibility is to make the base a bit larger and if you eased the slope from top to bottom and maybe flared out the top a bit more it would still look proportional.Or possibly go a little shorter on overall height, I've done a few and I usually only go 4-5 inches tall at most......


----------



## TimR (May 21, 2015)

I think I'd go for coring down as far as you can to add some lead shot. The deeper, the better, to bring the center of mass down and make less tippy prone. If your insert doesn't have a lip to prevent from falling down further, just add some filler and epoxy it in at whatever depth you need.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2015)

I was drawing it while you typed it Tim. 

Alan since you want to keep the shape you have, you can play around with how high or low you make the level of shot. I'd just pour some epoxy over the shot right before inserting the liner. And remember the smaller the shot, the more weight you'll be able to add. 



 

Maybe the inside shape doesn't need to follow the outside like I show but I was trying to figure out how to widen the bottom enough to maximize the amount of shot you can get in. Maybe you can hollow the bottom wide without following the form but I don't knoiw none of that. Like this.


----------



## barry richardson (May 21, 2015)

If I were getting into it in a big way, I think I would order some round stock from speedy metals, or a similar vendor, then find someone with a metal bandsaw or chopsaw and cut it in lengths an inch or so. I would get the diameter the same size as the center hole, then press the slug to the bottom of the hole, securing it with a little epoxy.


----------



## CodyC (May 21, 2015)

Some lead shot or even melted lead poured into the bottom should make it more stable. Frankly, I would core from the bottom, add some lead shot and then plug it. People won't be turning it upside down to inspect the bottom if it is holding water. 

FWIW, I don't care for that vase that is shown. IMHO, the flare at the top is way too wide and the base needs to be tapered smaller. Also, a vase with a straight-sided hole and an insert for holding water is technically not a vase but what turners call a weed pot. Weed pots can be functional while turned vases are usually just for display...art if you will. That vase shown with a smaller flare and base combined with a delicate finial would look good.

But, I'm no artist. I just know what appeals to my eye.


----------



## TimR (May 21, 2015)

Alan just curious, are you using a glass or acrylic tube insert for these, or planning on sealing the inside somehow? For live buds...the glass/acrylic tube will be less problematic and easier to make.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (May 21, 2015)

@TimR -- Guess I'm trying to live on the cheap. I'm using in this case just inexpensive, old glass test tubes (they clean easier than plastic). 
@Kevin, @CodyC -- Do you think #8 shot would work?


----------



## jmurray (May 21, 2015)

I've been thinking vase lately. I was gonna try one of the aerosol rhino liner or flex seal type product. anyone ever tried it? or is that another dumb idea


----------



## Alan Sweet (May 21, 2015)

Sigh.... A little knowledge is a terrible thing to waste...

The two young boys of an acquaintance of mine race quarter midgets. I asked about the ballast they use in the vehicles (the car plus driver have be in same range in the same race). I was some what surprised when I asked if they used lead weights (thinking I might have found a source for scrap lead). The response ...

"Oh, no. We don't use lead. Its a heavy metal and dangerous. We use steel plates for weight."

I thanked the guy and decided I needed a beer. That statement did not parse.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2015)

Lead won't hurt anything as a ballast as long as it is sealed from the water, which of course it will be. It has isotopes but they're stable. You don't need to worry about using lead as a ballast in your case.


----------

